# The Original Story - A Sinnoh Myth



## Aura Cobalt (Apr 3, 2011)

> In the beginning, there was only
> a churning turmoil of chaos.
> At the heart of chaos, where all
> things became one, appeared an egg.
> ...


Pokemon mythology is pretty crazy, isn't it? How could _order_ come out of _chaos_?


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Apr 4, 2011)

you move the chaos elsewhere.


----------



## Green (Apr 4, 2011)

the chaos was impregnated and the child vowed to be better than its parents.


----------



## Aura Cobalt (Apr 4, 2011)

sreservoir said:


> you move the chaos elsewhere.


Chaos kind of breaks itself, doesn't it? But order holds itself together.


----------



## Zhorken (Apr 4, 2011)

Aura Cobalt said:


> Chaos kind of breaks itself, doesn't it? But order holds itself together.


Moot point if you've moved it away.


----------



## Sesquipedalian! (Apr 4, 2011)

> At the heart of chaos, where all
> things became one


My, chaos, you are certainly appearing quite orderly today.



Aura Cobalt said:


> How could _order_ come out of _chaos_?


One shall presume that the couples in ownership of their respective day care centres ponder such a question every night.


----------



## nastypass (Apr 4, 2011)

sreservoir said:


> you move the chaos elsewhere.


Would Greenland be far enough away?


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 4, 2011)

Saint Walker said:


> Would Greenland be far enough away?


Definately


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Apr 4, 2011)

Saint Walker said:


> Would Greenland be far enough away?


that depends. how far is greenland?


----------



## Aura Cobalt (Apr 4, 2011)

Sometimes, chaos gets lucky. Forms a sort of _pattern_, so to speak.

Chaos can shift. And order can shift. But chaos can't _understand_.


----------



## Sesquipedalian! (Apr 4, 2011)

sreservoir said:


> that depends. how far is greenland?


It requires the crossing of Route 217.


----------



## Aura Cobalt (Apr 4, 2011)

When order observes chaos, it can draw out a lot of information. But that requires that there be other _patterns_.

And then, order can decide what to do. It can figure things out.


----------



## nothing to see here (Apr 5, 2011)

> Pokemon mythology is pretty crazy, isn't it? How could order come out of chaos?


The "at first the whole universe was this big empty void of chaos, then something else happened" part is pretty much borrowed directly from... a whole lot of different real-world mythologies.

Apparently Chinese mythology's version of the story even includes an egg appearing out of the chaos, which eventually "hatches" into the universe as we know it (killing the creator-god inside it in the process, at which point the story goes into the whole "parts of the first god(s) turn into different landmarks in our world" thing that _also_ shows up in about a gazillion different mythologies.)


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey guys, why is Greenland icy and Iceland green?

Seems like a pretty stupid idea for a name.


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 6, 2011)

FnrrfYgmSchnish said:


> The "at first the whole universe was this big empty void of chaos, then something else happened" part is pretty much borrowed directly from... a whole lot of different real-world mythologies.
> 
> Apparently Chinese mythology's version of the story even includes an egg appearing out of the chaos, which eventually "hatches" into the universe as we know it (killing the creator-god inside it in the process, at which point the story goes into the whole "parts of the first god(s) turn into different landmarks in our world" thing that _also_ shows up in about a gazillion different mythologies.)


There is also a version (Slavic mythology, i think) in whichthe original god somehow appears in the chaos, makes a ball out of something, crushes it, it explodes and becomes the universe. Then the god goes to sleep in the sun and his son carries him over the sky in some kind of vehicle. In the end, the chaos takes over again, the original god awakens, makes a ball etc etc.


----------



## Sesquipedalian! (Apr 6, 2011)

FnrrfYgmSchnish said:


> The "at first the whole universe was this big empty void of chaos, then something else happened" part is pretty much borrowed directly from... a whole lot of different real-world mythologies.


On a serious note it most certainly not uncommon to hear such tales of "order out of chaos" throughout almost all world mythologies as you have stated - indeed, one may find similarities of such events in texts from Ovid's _Metamorphoses_ to Huron creation myths, albeit the "chaos" in question is displayed in various ways relating to what the people and their associate mythos in question may consider chaos. Chaos in the context of this creation story is simply general in itself. It is interesting to note such similarities between the myths of various separate peoples - but perhaps that is a result of humans understanding the world in different ways through the same cognitive processes.



Karkat Vantas said:


> Hey guys, why is Greenland icy and Iceland green?
> 
> Seems like a pretty stupid idea for a name.


If I am correct, Greenland was named as such in an attempt to encourage the immigration of Icelandic and other Nordic settlers. At the time of this event regardless the world was in a period that may be considered a tad warmer than present - hence the general reason why some theories consider Vinland to be farther north than grape vines may grow in present.


----------



## Sypl (Apr 14, 2011)

sreservoir said:


> you move the chaos elsewhere.


Maxwell's Demon


----------



## JackPK (Apr 15, 2011)

sreservoir said:


> you move the chaos elsewhere.


----------



## Steel Scyther (Apr 15, 2011)

If you leave chaos for long enough, it will eventually generate some sort of pattern or order. Or, in other words, infinite monkeys typing on infinite typewriters will eventually type Hamlet.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Apr 15, 2011)

the rest of it is still chaos, though. or, really, all of it is still chaos, even if seems ordered.

chaos doesn't like to lock itself into any particular option.


----------



## NightGhost (Apr 15, 2011)

sreservoir said:


> you move the chaos elsewhere.


Can't I just eat it, mmmmm chaos.


----------



## Rainbowtail (Apr 18, 2011)

You're not supposed to eat chaos! How would you eat it, anyway?


----------



## NightGhost (Apr 18, 2011)

Served with a side of chili, and glazed with a teriyaki marinade, then you bring it to a simmer and cook uncovered for 20-25 minutes.


----------



## Sesquipedalian! (Apr 22, 2011)

ShadowtheHoundoom said:


> Served with a side of chili, and glazed with a teriyaki marinade, then you bring it to a simmer and *cook uncovered* for 20-25 minutes.


Gah, do be careful! The chaos will get everywhere!


----------



## NightGhost (Apr 23, 2011)

Only after it has gone through my system. Hehehe


----------

